# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Du Lịch Nha Trang: Đảo Ngọc Vinpearl

## ngocha

Du Lịch  Nha Trang - Vinpearl Land là khu liên hợp du lịch giải trí 5 sao, đẳng cấp quốc tế, nhưng sự tiện nghi và hiện đại của nơi này không hề làm mất đi vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, quyến rũ của một hòn đảo ngọc, nằm giữa vùng vịnh biển đẹp vào loại nhất thế giới.   

 
Nguồn : Nha Trang - Du lich Nha Trang - khach san tai Nha Trang 

   Chỉ sau 5 - 7 phút chạy ca nô ngắm biển, hay 13 phút thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh Nha Trang từ cáp treo Vinpearl, tuyến cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất Thế giới; khách du lich Nha Trang  đã được đặt chân tới Vinpearl Land - Hòn Ngọc Việt. Nằm ở phía bắc của đảo Hòn Tre, tựa lưng vào núi Ðàm Mông và hướng ra vịnh Nha Trang, Vinpearl Land là khu liên hợp du lịch Nha Trang giải trí 5 sao, đẳng cấp quốc tế, nhưng sự tiện nghi và hiện đại của nơi này không hề làm mất đi vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, quyến rũ của một hòn đảo ngọc, nằm giữa vùng vịnh biển đẹp vào loại nhất thế giới.  

 
Nguồn : Nha Trang - Du lich Nha Trang - khach san tai Nha Trang 

   Vinpearl Land có khu khách sạn 5 sao Vinpearl Resort and Spa và một bãi tắm biển tự nhiên dài 700m đẹp nhất Nha Trang và hệ thống bể bơi ngoài trời hiện đại với diện tích hơn 5.700 m2 (rộng nhất Đông Nam Á) được bố trí nằm giữa vườn dừa, thảm cỏ, vườn cây xanh...  Bên cạnh đó là các dịch vụ chăm sóc sức khỏe, sắc đẹp và các chương trình vui chơi, du lịch kết hợp thể thao dành cho nhiều lứa tuổi. Hệ thống nhà hàng đa dạng tại đây cũng sẽ đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu ẩm thực của bạn từ các phong vị đặc trưng Việt Nam đến các phong cách Á, Âu khác... Bạn cũng sẽ thỏa sức vui chơi và mua sắm tại Phố mua sắm Vinpearl, Công viên giải trí, Công viên nước Vinpearl, Sân khấu nhạc nước Vinpearl hay thám hiểm vẻ đẹp đại dương qua Thủy cung Vinpearl lộng lẫy.  

 
Nguồn : Nha Trang - du lich Nha Trang - khach san tai Nha Trang 

   Vinpearl Land không chỉ là thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng sinh thái biển đảo và giải trí Vinpearl Land còn là một trung tâm tổ chức sự kiện và nghệ thuật biểu diễn tầm cỡ quốc gia và quốc tế. Trong vài năm trở lại đây, Vinpearl Land đã tổ chức nhiều sự kiện văn hóa nghệ thuật lớn, đặc biệt là các cuộc thi sắc đẹp của Việt Nam và Thế giới. Chính vì thế, Vinpearl Land còn được mệnh danh là “đảo sắc đẹp”.  

 
Nguồn : Nha Trang - Du lich Nha Trang - khach san tai Nha Trang   

 Bạn muốn đi du lich Nha Trang tự túc thì bạn có thể vào trang web : dulichmuasam.com để biết thêm nhiều vế khach san tai Nha Trang . Bạn vào đây sẽ có nhân viên tư vấn và báo giá khach san tai Nha Trang cho bạn dễ lựa chọn . Vào đây bạn sẽ thấy rất nhiều khach san tai Nha Trang từ 2 sao đến 5 sao cho bạn lựa chọn được khach san tai Nha Trang vừa ý của mình nhất . Bạn có thể liên lạc với Hà : 0906 368 948 - 39 14 14 14 ext : 213    

Theo khach san tai Nha Trang

----------

